# Lynnhaven Inlet Virginia Beach



## wannafish2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just moved to Virginia Beach on Saturday. I'm living in the Chesapeake House Condo's that overlooks Lynnhaven Inlet. I really want to get into fishing. Is there anyone in this area that likes to fish, wants a fishing partner? My condo overlooks the bay and is on the beach. We could always surf fish on our private beach. My wife is just not into fishing and I get bored on my own. Let me know, I'm a 29 year old professional guy here. I love to fish but have no idea what I'm doing here.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

yea man ill hook up with you and show you some spots and stuff just keep in touch for another few weeks till everythings warmed up a lil more. I live in richmond but fish down that way most every weekend from sometime in april through september-ish.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep Pats the guy to listen to...He can catch a fish out of a mud puddle


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I fish it all the time but mostly in the mornings before work. The water is just a few degrees from being worthy of an effort but the forecast looks like a cold turn for the next few days. Go over to Bubbas about mid-morning and watch the commercial netters come in with their catch because they always catch before us recreational rod & reelers. If you can't be there to watch the boats come in just go to the fish market and ask how they're doing.

Once the water gets over 55* F the Flounder, schoolie Striper, Croaker and Bluefish will start to show. If you don't have one already get a spinner set-up that's in the 10-15 lb. test range. I like a 7-8' rod to toss lures with the larger rod being for heavier line and lures. Bait works but I like to throw lures because it's less boring unless the bite is really on. Lead-heads in the 3/8 to 3/4 oz. with a Berkley saltwater Gulp in the white/pearl or green/chartruese colors work the best. Make sure to have some hard baits like Mirrolures or Hopkins spoons for when the Bluefish show because they will flat mommick a soft bait.

I fish the east side on the incoming and the west side on the ebb but that's just me, others will argue. Look for the "oldtimers" that are there every day, they will share info and if not look for another "oldtimer". Good luck and welcome to Tidewater.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Some waders may help too. you can get them from Bass Pro. Dicks may also have them.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Buy a kayak. It really opens up your opportunities back here. There are several kayak fishing clubs that will be happy to lead you in the right direction as well. PM me, I live very close to Lynnhaven as well and would be happy to share some info.


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

*Lynnhaven Inlet*

HelloWannafish2, I live right behind the old Crab Creek Pizza and I do a lot of fishing at the bridge when the water warms up. All of the above info is the samething I would say but really depends on what you are going after and the temp/tide/weather plays a roll. I am buying a kayak and joining a club (Pirates of Lynnhaven) but I do a lot of beach,pier fishing, and wadding as well. If you have any questions or want to get together to fish, feel free to contact me at [email protected]. The fishing won't heat up untill the water hits about55+ like jayb mentioned(which will be very soon). The Inlet offers several types of fish, you just need to know when,where, and how to fish for them. Best of luck to you bro, SuperNubStar


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Man, you picked a winner to be living right there, good luck when things warm up.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

jay b said:


> I fish it all the time but mostly in the mornings before work. The water is just a few degrees from being worthy of an effort but the forecast looks like a cold turn for the next few days. Go over to Bubbas about mid-morning and watch the commercial netters come in with their catch because they always catch before us recreational rod & reelers. If you can't be there to watch the boats come in just go to the fish market and ask how they're doing.
> 
> Once the water gets over 55* F the Flounder, schoolie Striper, Croaker and Bluefish will start to show. If you don't have one already get a spinner set-up that's in the 10-15 lb. test range. I like a 7-8' rod to toss lures with the larger rod being for heavier line and lures. Bait works but I like to throw lures because it's less boring unless the bite is really on. Lead-heads in the 3/8 to 3/4 oz. with a Berkley saltwater Gulp in the white/pearl or green/chartruese colors work the best. Make sure to have some hard baits like Mirrolures or Hopkins spoons for when the Bluefish show because they will flat mommick a soft bait.
> 
> I fish the east side on the incoming and the west side on the ebb but that's just me, others will argue. Look for the "oldtimers" that are there every day, they will share info and if not look for another "oldtimer". Good luck and welcome to Tidewater.


Trust me, the schoolies are here in full force now. Just C&R


----------



## wannafish2 (Mar 22, 2011)

awesome guys. appreciate the advice. i'm new to this forum so still trying to figure it out. i'm better with personal email. [email protected] if you want to email me directly. i'm getting excited. will catfish or anything bite right now? i'm so impatient i just want to catch something from the shore. also is the fish here safe to eat? where i moved from you couldn't eat the fish out the river because of bacteria levels being too high.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I dont know of any closed areas but if you check the VMRC website it may show if there are any, also has all the rules and regulations http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/recreational.shtm


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Be very careful wading at the mouth of the lesner especially on te duck inn side the current there is deadly. not to many guys go out past there knees.be very careful during tide changes and flood tides. the water moves in an out very very fast.


----------



## wannafish2 (Mar 22, 2011)

i went out for a about 20 minutes tonight under the lesner bridge. the wind was so brutal and the currents were so strong it was miserable! can't wait for some warmer weather! i'll definitly watch out for the currents! it's looked wild out there tonight!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Definitely not a good idea to wade by the Lesner Bridge...too dangerous. I thought the police banned wading there a few years ago. During striper season guys will wear waders just to get a better angle to throw at the bridge, not necessarily to wade out.


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

The marine police approached me about a dozen times last year at the bridge. If you go deeper than your knees, they will stroke you a ticket. Also, make sure you have your fishing license with you.


----------



## wannafish2 (Mar 22, 2011)

i got a fishing license today. i don't think i'd risk wading by the bridge. at least not like the current was last night. last night the current was wicked. can i throw some crab pots under the bridge? is there good crabbing around here? i love crabs.


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't put any pots near the bridge.. To many people fish at the bridge and the current might damage or even take them away to Davy Jones Locker. If you would like I can show you a few spots to put them at. Give me a call, I might fish in the morning.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

A lot of people crab there. The crabs get carried into the inlet with the incoming tide. You can accidentally catch a lot of crabs by randomly throwing a cast net. If you want to catch a ton of crabs, go to Lynnhaven Pier just up the road from you and bring a few crab traps and chicken backs. Keep an eye on the size limit, but you should be able to fill up a five gallon bucket in no time this summer.


----------



## wannafish2 (Mar 22, 2011)

has anyone been to the lynnhaven pier? the website says open for the sean april 25th i think. can you walk out there offseason? or is it shut down completely? do they charge to go out on it? if so how much and do they have a yearly pass you can purchase.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

The pier should be locked off season. The cost is comparable to other piers in the area. I didn't go last year but it was probably in the $7.50 range. The last time i checked they don't charge for parking, unlike Virginia Beach Pier. There is a yearly pass but it is quite expensive, however, if you go enough it will be worth it.


----------

